# ABTs- My first SMF posted smoke



## sonnyseattle (Dec 22, 2016)

To me, the name is weird, and not apropos at all since all three words in the name have nothing to do with the final product. Maybe if ghost peppers were involved? I’ll just call them ABT’s going forward.

I’ve been a reader here on SMF, rather than a poster, for some time now. I gain knowledge by reading more, posting less. To everyone on this site, I owe a great debt of gratitude. My ABT smoke today would not have worked without my distilling the collected wisdom I’ve read on this specific subject over the past few days. Hell, none of my smokes would have worked without you, the SMF community. After three or four pork rib smokes I’m a genius, according to my family and friends who don’t know everything I’ve learned is contained right here on this site.

My first smoker, a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 44’ gasser is only six months old and has about six smokes on it. I chose it for the capacity (one day I WILL fill it to capacity) and the glass door. I can watch what’s happening without opening, as long as I keep the window clean.

This was my first attempt at ABT’s, but I know what I like. The Pacific Northwest is seafood country, but I didn’t have enough confidence to risk precious Dungeness crab here. Yeah, I cheated, and went for canned lump crab. Two 6-ounce cans of crab to 16 ounces of warmed Philadelphia cream cheese, plus a generous tablespoon of garlic powder were mixed in a bowl to create the filling.

Besides jalapenos, I also had some of those small, sweet bell peppers on hand. Technically, those would compose Sweet Buffalo Turds, or SBT’s, right?

Since this was an experiment (as is anything I do on the smoker), I decided to try a couple of different things. I cut of the tops of some of the peppers, cored them, and then filled them with the cream cheese and crab mixture. My second method was to split some. After cutting in half, I cleaned out the innards and slapped on some crabby cheese. However, since I had more surface area to work with this is where I got a wee bit creative. On top of the spread I added a chunk of raw shrimp then wrapped the works in bacon.

For some of the jalapenos I left in a bit of membrane and a few seeds for added heat. This made a notable, and pleasant, difference. The mild heat, rather than overpowering, was complimentary.

On to the smoker at 250-275 with hickory chips in the pan. Two hours later three people devoured everything before they even cooled.

While the experiment was successful, an AAR is always required. I would indeed change a few things for the next batch.













ABT 1.jpg



__ sonnyseattle
__ Dec 22, 2016


















ABT 2.jpg



__ sonnyseattle
__ Dec 22, 2016


















ABT 5.jpg



__ sonnyseattle
__ Dec 22, 2016






1. Go for the Dungeness crab. It is so much more flavorful than the canned (I assume) blue crab. We can get whole Dungeness for $5.99 a pound right now.

2. More crab, less cream cheese. The ratio was out of balance so much of the crab flavor was lost.

3. Depending on those eating, look at adding more heat. The jalapeno guts can be mixed in to the cream cheese for those wanting it hotter.

4. Consider replacing the shrimp with bay scallops. I also think mussels or oysters would work well. This is just to change up flavors.There are as many ways to make ABT’s as there are bullets in my gun safe. This was just one way, one time.

Please feel free to critique or offer any advice that would help me be more successful going forward. Smoking is totally new to me and I consider myself a student. My skin is thick, so feel free to be blunt.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2016)

They look great nice write up.Sounds like they were tasty Thanks for sharing

Richie

Owe one more thing


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2016)

Great post for your first one!

Everything looks & sounds delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2016)

I love ABTs, yours look awesome


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 23, 2016)

tropics said:


> They look great nice write up.Sounds like they were tasty Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie
> 
> Owe one more thing


Thanks! The few I were able to get for myself were very tasty.


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 23, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great post for your first one!
> 
> Everything looks & sounds delicious!
> 
> ...


They turned out better than expected. Thank you for the point!


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 23, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> I love ABTs, yours look awesome


had never even tasted ABTs before, but now the wife and I, plus our neighbor, are new converts. I've already been asked when I'm making them again.


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, for your first smoke you sure hit it out of the park.

Great qview. I really like your pictures.
You took knowledge you picked up from the forums and made it your own by trying what you like.
You advised how you would do it different next time.
You have us all ideas of something new to try.
Sounds to me like you should post more often and that you deserve a point!

Disco


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 25, 2016)

Disco said:


> Well, for your first smoke you sure hit it out of the park.
> 
> Great qview. I really like your pictures.
> You took knowledge you picked up from the forums and made it your own by trying what you like.
> ...


Thank you, sir! Taking your advice, I'll work on documenting my smokey explorations.


----------



## disco (Dec 25, 2016)

SonnySeattle said:


> Thank you, sir! Taking your advice, I'll work on documenting my smokey explorations.


Who is sir? Har!

Have a Merry Christmas.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

Everything looks great. Made a quick batch yesterday while smoking cheese. 

Everything you mention is good as an ABT filling. I wouldn't use anything except Dungeness crab when using crab as a filling. 

For adding more heat usually what I will do is season some of them with chipotle Powder or chili powder. You can mix more if the membrane into the cheese but then they all will be hotter.

Besides seasfood, chorizo, sausage, little smokies all make good additions for fillers. Even pulled pork is tasty.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 25, 2016)

Great job!

You've learned well, Grasshopper!

:Looks-Great:


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 25, 2016)

Disco said:


> Who is sir? Har!
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Disco


In the spirit of Christmas I withdraw the "sir" back south of the border.


----------



## pitbulmom (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks awesome! Will have to try those with the Crab!  (Hubby says to rename them Atomic Crab Turds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) Was wondering about those little peppers! What a great idea!


----------



## b-one (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2016)

SS, Nice idea on the ABTs' ,they look excellent !


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Everything looks great. Made a quick batch yesterday while smoking cheese.
> 
> Everything you mention is good as an ABT filling. I wouldn't use anything except Dungeness crab when using crab as a filling.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dirtsailor. I'm happy to see another PNWer here. I 100% agree with you on using Dungeness next time. However, I didn't want to ruin any of that precious crustacean*  *in case my first attempt went up in smoke, so to speak.


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 28, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Looks awesome! Will have to try those with the Crab!  (Hubby says to rename them Atomic Crab Turds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your "ACTs" I suggest upgrading from the fairly tasteless canned crab. Those little peppers are something we usually have around for salads and such. They were gooood!


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 28, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> Great job!
> 
> You've learned well, Grasshopper!


Always learning, never standing still.


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 28, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Overall, not too shabby.


----------



## sonnyseattle (Dec 28, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SS, Nice idea on the ABTs' ,they look excellent !


Now I have to think of something creative for the next round!


----------

